# Have I done the right thing?



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

My dog Otis has just been diagnosed with a lung infection and the vet thinks it's pneumonia although he has a slight suspicion it could be lung worm.
His breathing is very laboured and he just lays on his side all day, but bless him when you pat him he still manages to wag his tail.

The vet also said that he 'may' have an unspecified heart problem and wanted to give him heart tablets, but I didn't want him taking medication for a condition he may or may not have so I refused. 
Have I done the right thing?
Is there anyone whose dog has a heart condition that can advise me?


----------



## archai46 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm afraid I know nothing about dogs but a fair bit about humans. 

In a human in that situation I'm guessing he wondered whether the noises in the lungs were caused by the fluid of the infection or the fluid of heart failure. Heart failure is where the heart doesn't pump well enough to deal with all the fluid coming into it, resulting in increased back pressure and fluid leaking out into the lungs. It can sound the same as infection and infection can in fact lead to temporary heart failure.

I'm guessing it was diuretics or ACE inhibitors he offered you?

Personally I would use them in a human in that situation on the grounds they were unlikely to hurt and might well help; once things were on the up you could stop them gain and see if they were needed. (Or get an echocardiogram to assess how well the heart was pumping.)

Hopefully someone more dogwise will be along to advise you; as I say that's extrapolating from a human perspective so might not be right. Hope your dog does ok.

Mrs (Dr) Archai


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

The vet is basing his diagnoses on the fact that the dogs heart rate is up.
Listening to his heart with a stethoscope shows no abnormalities.
Id have thought that his struggling for breath would increase his heart rate.
He didn't say which medication he proposed using.


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*Heart*

Hi, 
I'm sorry that Otis is unwell, my 15 year old dog suddenly developed severe heart failure, she couldn't even get out of her bed, she then took water and heart tablets. With the medication she continued to have a full life, walks, travelling with us, even flying. You know your Otis better than anyone, so tell the vet everything, then I would do whatever your vet advises. If you do not have confidence in your current vet, then it's probably best to find another one now. Best wishes to you and Otis.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Sister's dog was just not herself, so tired, no energy etc etc. Vet discovered heart issue. Dog on heart medication and all fine and dandy now. She's still a bit slower but she's getting to be an old girl by lurcher standards anyway.

You are the only one who knows if you did the right thing - you know you and you know your dog.

D


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I think you,ve hit the nail on the head Miranda, I don't have confidence in the vet, over the last two days he's seen two different vets.
Yesterdays didn't mention a heart condition.
I just don't want to take a shotgun approach and pepper him with all sorts of chemicals he already takes Atopica for a skin condition.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It seems to me that if your dog is not well then you must do something. If you have no confidence in your vet then find one that you trust. If the practice that you use has partners then ask to see one of them. They are usually the most experienced vets but can be difficult to track down because of all their responsibilities. It may mean you have to travel to another branch but that is a small price to pay for peace of mind.

You will never forgive yourself if you do not get to the bottom of what is troubling your dog. I lost a much loved dog because I did not chase up his symptoms after a vet told me that he could find nothing wrong. (This particular vet always tried to keep his costs down and so did not send blood samples to expensive labs etc). My lovely boy died of a heart attack in the back of my car as I raced to him to the surgery.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Davidron, 
My older (rescue) dog has heart failure. She was diagnosed and treated by my Vet after an X-Ray and scan confirmed the diagnoses. She currently has Diuretic and heart tablets as well as a heart muscle stimulant daily. She leads a full life considering her age (about 11? not absolutely sure) 
If you decide to treat her at the same rate as recommended by a Vet, ask for a prescription and get the pills off the internet (medicanimal) simply scan or post the `script to them and save the usual 100% mark up! 
Anything else let me know, this is the second time it has occurred with my pets (Cav King Charles Spaniels). 
By the way, watch the weight if your dog is over the recommended for the breed. 
Malc


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi David,
Looking at your photos I guess we are talking about a Black Lab?
Well we had one until he was nearly 15 and he had every problem going and was on medication most of his life,but he had a good quality of life on medication and that is what counted.

We now have a 14 year old Chocolate lab who has a larynx problem,his heart is as strong as an ox but he coughs a lot due to the larynx problem and "blows" when exercising but he is not distressed and I am going to let him see out his days enjoying himself.
I will not let him go through invasive surgery as he is too old but if he could be given tablets to ease his problem then I would let him have them.
If tablets can help him then I would give it a go,that said I know how you feel I have been at the mercy of vets who just want to prescribe expensive drugs to make a living but they are not all like that so why not see another vet?
I think a second opinion could be the way forward.
Good Luck with your boy and give him a pat from me!
Val


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody, because I've been so upset seeing him the way he is I couldn't think straight. Now after reading your replies we're off to the vets tomorrow morning and I want a definitive diagnosis, X rays etc. whatever it takes. he's such a lovely friendly dog, people who meet him on our walks call him 'Smiler'
He,s 8 years old and I don,t want to lose him yet.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I've just left Otis in the vets, he's going to have a Bonchial Endoscopy and an Xray of his heart,
So I should know something by this evening.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I do hope all goes well for Otis,let us know how he goes on at the vets.

Val


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck, fingers crossed.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Just picked Otis up from the vets. Not good news I'm afraid.
There's a 70% chance that it's lung cancer. We'll know for sure on Saturday.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DavidRon said:


> Just picked Otis up from the vets. Not good news I'm afraid.
> There's a 70% chance that it's lung cancer. We'll know for sure on Saturday.


So sorry to hear your news lets hope that the news will be better on Saturday.
Mavis


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of you at this tough time.

Pat


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Poor you and Otis.
Thoughts with you both.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Crossing everything in the hope of good news on Saturday. Please if you can let us know. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We had a bull terrier with cancer last year. She was on Chemo for several months. When diagnosed I thought it was the end and nothing can be done. Chemo was given to her, it doesn't have the same effect on dogs as humans so she never lost her fur and was back to normal in a very short time. She lasted for about 6 months on the medication before it got the better of her and had good quality of life whilst on it to.

It is very expensive (I'd cancelled her insurance the Xmas before due to them tripling the payments for my other bully). She was only 7. My other bully is still going strong and is 11.

Karen


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

See my earlier post entitled "cancer". If that is the diagnosis then read Dogs Today magazine before you decide which course to take. Information is power. :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry David,that is gut wrenching news about Otis.
I know it breaks your heart to hear that your boy could be suffering from such a serious condition but don't loose heart as they can surprise you as my 14 year old Chocolate Lab has had a tough year and on more than one occasion we thought it was time to say Goodbye but he has bounced back with gusto!
I do hope the vet can help Otis and I am sorry he is not very well at the moment and lets hope that it isn't lung cancer.

Val


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I'm afraid we lost Otis today.
He had lung cancer in a particularly virulent form.
It's been amazingly quick. It's only a week today we noticed that he was having a problem breathing, before that we were doing four mile walks every day, then on Monday he could hardly stand.

Thank you everyone who replied to my post.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

My thoughts are with you - Not nice to lose a loved one.

Sonja


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear that David.

My thoughts and sympathies are with you.

Pat


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of Otis , The fact that it was such a quick downturn was a blessing for Otis but i know not for you , my thoughts are with you .

Run Free Otis 


Chris


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh David,I am so sorry that Otis has gone.
It is an awful thing to deal with and you must be feeling very sad as Otis was not an old dog.
I have a chocolate lab who is 14 and he has good days and bad but I know that he is in his final chapter and he has respiritory problems and one day,in the not too distant future,we shall have to say goodbye to him.
That said,we shall feel sad but we shall have all our memories of him and his pal,a black lab,who we lost a few years ago.
Our dogs are great companions and loyal friends and it is very sad when we loose them......I hope your memories of Otis give you some comfort at this sad time.

val


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Otis death It is such a heart breaking time.
Thinking of you 
Mavis and Ray


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry that Otis is gone to Rainbow bridge.
Run free Otis.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry Otis has been taken from you at such a young age.
Run free at the bridge Otis.
Lesley


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss - probably for the best though and at least he is not in pain or struggling. I know what it is like to loose a dog so suddenly. I lost a lab once at 2 years old. He was very strong and energetic and a fabulous example. He ate his dinner, and was dead two hours later. Diagnosed as a virus present in the food.

I know how hard it is, but always there in your heart and memories - and be proud that you gave him a good life full of love - so many dogs don't get that chance.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry about Otis.

Run free at the Bridge Otis.

Sue


----------

